# Team Whooz High Iron Holidays



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 16, 2013)

Greetings from the Amtrak Lounge and Old Folks Home at Los Angeles Union Station, where the high-class clientele, frail as they might be, are besides themselves with excitement and revelry - rocking to and fro (mostly fro), stomping their walkers and canes, and throwing bingo ink daubers - over the intellectual fare on tap via the big flatscreen television: WRESTLING!! Are you ready to _rummmmmmmmmmmmble_!?

I sure am!

Just a few words before we board the Sunset Limited train 2 and get on the iron road headed for the Big Easy...

Departure from the unseasonably warm Casa de Whooz, and the ride aboard Pacific Surfliner 1790 were smooth and enjoyable. With nobody else on the lower level of the cab car (Accessible Coach), and just several bicycles to keep us company, Team Whooz whiled away the time alternately yawning, dozing, counting big corporate Christmas trees of lights visible from the train, and - over the Santa Susana Pass from Simi Valley to Chatsworth - trying to guess whether or not we were running inside tunnels (more difficult than you might think in the darkness of early evening!).

The recently-opened 1st/Business Class holding pen on an upper floor of LAX is an improvement, including chairs of a type we've not seen before: tuck-away electrical outlets on the sides, and swiveling platforms with beverage holders for holding stuff such as this laptop, snacks, medications for the seniors, or what have you. Very nice, very comfortable, and unfortunately very ugly; but look whooz talking, eh? Functional is what counts here. Team Whooz took photos, but is unanimously too lazy to offload, process, and upload 'em for your perusal right now.

One flaw worth mentioning is the incredibly brief interval that the elevator doors remain open. Unless people break like racehorses from a starting gate, not more than a couple are getting aboard or out before the narrow doors shut. With Alice in a wheelchair and me behind her lugging rolling carry-ons it just wasn't happening for either entering or exiting. And if anybody is coming off, forget it; people waiting to board will have to hit the button again.

Team Whooz Executive Assistant Alice has left the premises to go flitting about the glamorous and world famous Alameda Street Miracle Eighth Mile. We're not often around here after dark, and even more rarely after dark during the holiday season. What with Mexican-themed tourist trap Olvera Street just across Alameda I'd guess she's hunting down some Christmas cacti and assorted other Feliz Navidad accoutrements of a latin persuasion. Union Station has a heavily decorated big-ass tree near the info booth inside the Alameda entrance.

As has been discussed here in other forums, great hall seating divvied up between Amtrak and Metrolink customers. The grand old chairs are downright disfigured by the barrier webbing, stanchions, and taped signs instructing who may and may not sit where; Amtrak here, Metrolink over there, and a group of seats cordoned off, sans signs, which apparently represents a non-sitting no man's land verboten to all.

All for now, and wow; way more rant than I'd expected to hack out!

Oh yeah: good, solid Wi-Fi signal after getting the security key (which looks suspiciously like a local phone number) from the check-in desk.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey Patrick you still send postcards? I still have all the ones you've sent, love to see more. Sunset Limited is still on my to do list, enjoy the desert heat while most of us freeze our leg hairs off shoveling snow!


----------



## caravanman (Dec 16, 2013)

Love the wry humo(u)r ! Amused also by your mention of the Mexican tourist trap area, as it was my own day trip there, to escape from Disneyland, that allowed me to see the train arrivals board at the LAX station... Having realised that there was a long distance train coming all the way from Chicago, that was the start of my big interest in Amtrak!

Best wishes to you both,

Ed


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 21, 2013)

Greetings from New Orleans, where traffic light operation can be so chaotic that as

a pedestrian it's often safer at a busy intersection to wait through a cycle or three

and get the gist of what's actually happening; which lights are working, which are

not, and what cars - and other pedestrians, if any - are doing in response.

But let's talk train ride.

Our Sunset Limited departed Los Angeles promptly at 10 p.m. Still getting settled

and cozy in the lower level H room, Team Whooz was filled with happy anticipation

for our burgeoning adventure, and no sooner had our train rounded the curve to

head across the L.A. river onto the beginning of the famed Sunset Route than it

stopped, sat, and began slowly backing to the platform whence it had just departed.

Why, what ever could be the matter?

Presently a crew member came on the spotty P.A. system to inform passengers that

we were returning to Union Station due to "locomotive issues." Not sure which

crew member because until the announcement began our room door was shut - we

didn't realize it had to be open for us to hear the speaker in the hallway.

While "locomotive issues" sounded kind of ominous to be having at the beginning of

a journey, the crew on the P.A. helpfully pointed out that it's better to have

problems there in the station than out in the middle of the desert somewhere.

I personally thought that a bad engine in the desert would be more fun and

adventurous: the men could go foraging for varmints and likely-looking cactus to

cook up for food, while the women stayed with the train and made biscuits or

something for dessert before everybody square danced in the sand and had a fine

time.

But by the time I had worked out this plan, and before I had an opportunity to

suggest the crew keep it in mind for later in the trip, the "locomotive issues" -

without further explanation - were apparently resolved. We were once again

underway, and headed out over the river and through the industrial woods, a mere

50 minutes late right off the bat.

Our sleeping car attendant was Madeline. I didn't recall her name, and Executive

Assistant Alice had to look it up in her notes to remember. She was more helpful to

Alice than me, for good reason, to whom she was something of a non-entity.

We didn't have any room changes for Madeline to perform. Our room was

configured for sleeping when we boarded, and we kept it that way the entire trip.

So Madeline's services mostly involved meal scheduling or serving for Alice.

P.A. announcements were cut off for the night pretty quickly, which was nice for not

having to keep opening the door to hear them, and I suppose perhaps most folks did

only wanna get to sleep. Team Whooz, however, is made of sterner stuff and was

up quite late sightseeing (more like sight guessing in the dark) or reading and

talking. At Pomona the train had lost another 10 minutes off the advertised, and

remained pretty steadily right around that mark for most of the rest of the run. Alice

noted the time of each stop, but I think I dropped off for good somewhere east of

Yuma.

A goodly portion of the following day was passed in the Sightseer Lounge, enjoying

desert vistas and racing traffic on parallel highways when they were around.

Enough has been written about hoggish lounge lice that I don't need to belabor the

point here except to say there was no shortage of 'em aboard train 2 that day. It

was quiet enough to comfortably engage in conversation while sightseeing and

taking a few pictures.

Alice remained in the Sightseer until after dinner, while I went down to the room

several hours earlier. I prefer the lower level's improved sensation of speed and

motion over the spongy ride up top. Also, I had used alternate sided stops to clean

the outsides of the windows on both sides of the car, which greatly improved them

for sightseeing and photo use.




Whooz tests the chair, the electrical outlet on the side of it, the swiveling surface and beverage container on top, and of course the available free Wi-Fi (security key from entry desk). All was well, so Whooz went ahead and delivered his opening trip report rant before boarding the Sunset Limited to New Orleans.​​

Crew change at El Paso.​​

Holiday lights on the short main drag of Alpine, Texas.​​

Night power at Alpine, Texas.​​
Gold Line Blocks Boarding Vid -- Riding a red cap cart with luggage on the back deck to board the Sunset Limited on 12-15-13, Team Whooz is headed off at the pass by a Metro Rail Gold Line train arriving at Los Angeles Union Station from East L.A. Once the obstruction has cleared the grade crossing they're back on their way: http://whoozon1st.smugmug.com/Trains/Gold-Line-LAUS-Vid/35507794_Bkk5bJ#!i=2981050829&k=9fngxkk


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2013)

Had No Idea that Little Alpine (My Place of Birth) had Gone Upscale with Fancy Christmas Lights! As Always Nice Pics and Trip Report, Hope Team Whooz is Enjoying the Big Easy , Happy Holidays! :hi:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you see many holiday lights? When I've been on the CL at Christmas time everything is lit up until 11 o'clock.


----------



## Alice (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, many Xmas lights, but distributed differently than they used to be. Used to be almost every house had a single strand around the roof, a few houses had extras, and a very few houses or neighborhoods were competing with the North Pole. Now it seems a few houses or neighborhoods have extensive displays, many have nothing, and that single strand is extinct.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 23, 2013)

The gap between rich and poor is exposed through the conscious consumption of Christmas lights.


----------



## Guestlsa (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I am sorry I didn't get to say hello . We both on the same train


----------



## amamba (Dec 27, 2013)

I love those chairs in the new lounge in LA! The orange is very in right now.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 27, 2013)

Guestlsa said:


> Well I am sorry I didn't get to say hello . We both on the same train


Likewise, Guestlsa, though I'm not sure how we woulda known one another. Team Whooz rode end-to-end in a sleeper accessible bedroom (H-room, lower level). Perhaps you also experienced some of the interesting goings on...

First, just underway and out of L.A. (departed 50 minutes down due to "engine issues," as the Valued Reader will recall) came what I'm sure was the lengthiest and most tedious anti-alcohol warning diatribe it's ever been my misfortune to endure aboard ANY conveyance. It included this sage advice for the ages: "Budweiser does not make you wiser, Bud." Deep! I was starting to wonder whether we were merely being warmed up for a personal appearance by Carrie Nation, who would perform all her heavy hatchet hits.

Early next morning - I slept through it but Executive Assistant Alice was on watch and caught it - some miscreant was put off the train at Casa Grande, Arizona, for smoking. Casa Grande is a booming bedroom community to both Phoenix and Tucson, situated as it is about halfway between the two, with no Amtrak service (closest at Maricopa, I think). Alice later happened to overhear in the Sightseer Lounge that the incident involved alcohol in that the woman who got 86ed was doing her Acela logo impression: Three sheets to the wind.

The long roll through the Lone Star State included a big (could it be otherwise?) backing move to depart Houston, and on the way out we were treated to the sight of a light rail car stopped at a station as we passed under it. I read later that Houston was opening an extension of its existing line, but have no idea whether we saw that or a section of the original route.

Day faded to night as we continued to wend our way eastward, and plodding along not long after leaving Lafayette, Louisiana, we experienced what I was pretty sure was an emergency brake application. I'd felt one once before, aboard a southbound Pacific Surfliner near Moorpark, California. That had been an easy call because the train decelerated heavily from high speed, so there was plenty of time to feel the severity of the brakes. In this case low speed to stop didn't require lengthy braking, leaving less time to gauge the severity of the application; so pretty sure, but not certain.

But emergency it had been, and we quickly learned via the PA that the train had hit a vehicle. Nobody hurt, somebody was talking to vehicle's owner - who had not been inside it when the collision occurred - sorry for the delay, hope to be underway again soon.

My level of interest and concern took a major nosedive upon learning of the absence of casualties. As I returned to my reading Alice continued to monitor the situation and by the time we got underway again reported that we'd been sitting for near an hour.

With the car incident the final untoward event of the run, we pulled into New Orleans almost precisely the same 50 minutes late we'd been (more and less) since departure from Los Angeles.

Thanks to Valued Readers/Commenters, and we'll see where this report goes next (if anywhere) before our return to SoCal aboard Sunset Limited train 1.



Private varnish at Houston.​​

Houston light rail riding high.​


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice PIcs from Houston Patrick and that is part of the extension for the Light Rail! Those Patrick Henry Creative Charter PVS are on the Sunset Ltd. and the Texas Eagle often, I snagged a Ride one time from Ft. Worth to Austin when they were on an Equipment Move back to Houston! Looking forward to ya'lls New Orleans Pics, especially the Street Cars! Happy New Year to You and Alice! :hi:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the added info and good words, Jim. We're taking a down day for rain/laundry/relocation/rest, and expect to have New Orleans material up soon. A return on that Happy New Year to you!

Know how the Chinese name their new years after animals? Year of the rat, year of the pig, etc.? 2014 is Year of the Sure Thing Horse That Broke Down Outta the Gate. I think Amtrak should name its years too. 2014 could lead off the tradition as Year of the Drunken Lower Roomette Passenger, then hold a public contest to name the full constellation - Year of the Unstable Car Attendant; Year of the Gimp So Obnoxious You Wanna Push Him And His Wheelchair Onto The Tracks; Year of the Insufferably Obsequious Coach Seatmate... or whatever it is that Amtrak's lovable-but-stingy public might dream up!

Winners would receive trips to watch the Amtrak marketing and public relations machine in action as he dreams up campaign themes, does the photography and other artwork, writes the copy, creates the graphics, buys the airtime, and finally takes the blame; a virtual whirlwind of exciting activity for the contest winners' delight!

I'll bet Valued Readers are hoping about now that the Team Whooz High Iron Holidays don't include any more "off" days, so's they'll not have to slog through another ration of this sort of tripe. Hey: Not MY fault it's raining today!!

Speaking of rain, it really ruined my whole wardrobe plan, cuz I can't wear my new favored footwear when the weather has the unmitigated gall to be wet. Carl Perkins might have added a line to his classic song; something about not raining on his blue suede shoes, either.



Canal Street streetcar near downtown casino.​​

Blue Suede Shoes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAa8BW_sR_c​


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 5, 2014)

Farewell forever, New Orleans. With the two relocations since the last installment of this trip report, Team Whooz ran right into a problem that was thought to have been one of yore, and largely resolved by reputable lodging establishments. Alas, no, so that the last couple places (now dumps in our estimation) suffered, and we in turn suffered as a result of, very poor internet connections. Barely adequate for basic tasks, woefully INadequate for such things as photo uploads or even rapid browsing. And not reliable enough for composing online in the preferred manner.

So the report will continue, and be completed from, the warmer climes (not saying much, given local temps) of SoCal. Tonight's hotel has a decent connection, but we're mostly preparing for departure in the morning, not into doing the write thing at the moment.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 13, 2014)

By way of sliding down the slippery slope back into the equally slippery slop of this TR, a whimper out to Valued Readers who were expecting post cards from this Team Whooz undertaking: Sorry, not this time.

See, Team Whooz prefers to snail mail out brief communiques of an upbeat nature from the road, e.g. "Scenery is here, wish you were beautiful!"

Aside from the train rides that bookended the trip, and some other isolated mediumlights, "High Iron Holidays" was largely a major drag, and we're not talking cross dressing for laughs. Post cards from the various field headquarters would've been relentlessly downbeat, e.g. "Had remaining mule meat last night, dog next. Hard freeze slowed gangrene somewhat; otherwise future bleak." So we decided against sending any at all.

It wasn't all terrible though, and we did get around to doing a few things in our rented Ford Focus, which is one sorry excuse for an automobile if ever there was one. Its sole redeeming feature (not insignificant) was the fuel mileage we got: near 40 mpg in a good mix of driving types. Then again, I was getting close to that from a Honda 30 years ago. But if you want your bones pounded to dust on even smooth surfaces, have a hankering to practice contortionism on entry and exit, or just like to be as close as possible to roadkill and noxious fumes, Focus Macht Frei.

Before this rant gets shunted off to the non-rail transportation subforum let me hasten to add that we managed a fair amount of time enjoying trains (in addition to the Sunset rides), including New Orleans' streetcar lines, hunting down some steam in storage, a number of passes over the Huey P. Long bridge across the Mississippi River, and even some Canadian National small town freight action during a day jaunt away from the Big Easy.

Photos below are from High Iron Holidays Fourteen (http://whoozon1st.smugmug.com/Trains/High-Iron-12-29-13/35678505_Z3TPQn#!i=2995701115&k=cN6JPVZ), shot on 12-29-13.



Mixed freight climbing Huey P. Long bridge over the Mississippi River, heading into New Orleans.​​

Reflective St. Charles Line streetcar at Napoleon.​​

Streetcars await the turn procedure for the run back downtown.​​

930's motorman brings the already-empty streetcar up for the turning riggamarole.​


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 13, 2014)

At least Team Whooz got to Spend some Time in New Orleans and Experience real Life away from La La Land! 

Nice Pics as Always from the Dynamic Duo!! :hi:


----------



## Guestlsa (Jan 14, 2014)

Hopefully we will run into each other on sunset . I work the coaches until may when I go in the diner for summer


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 15, 2014)

Guestlsa said:


> Hopefully we will run into each other on sunset . I work the coaches until may when I go in the diner for summer


Greetings from sunny SoCal, where the Casa de Whooz Therm-A-Rama currently reads 85 wonderfully sultry degrees Fahrenheit; closer to what had been hoped for at New Orleans during the High Iron Holidays (instead of the wet and windy averages in the low 40s that were suffered).

Thanks for reading, Guestlsa! Also hopefully, Team Whooz Executive Assistant (soon to inherit the mantle of Executive Director) Alice will grace this ongoing report with some commentary about our return run aboard the Sunset Limited, which occurred during a virtually nationwide polar-oid, hard-freeze episode. Alice faithfully monitored her scanner even as I lazed, following in detail some unusual happenings that cost the train serious time (arrived at LAX about 4 hours down), including - if memory serves - something about a broken rail...

In the meantime I should probably proceed to processing more pics to sate the cravings of that Lone Star rascal jimhudson.

Oh, and one more thing: Heavy trackwork is being performed on the St. Charles streetcar line at New Orleans. While the work is underway the line is split into pieces and essentially operated as two separate lines, with bus shuttles between the segments. As if that's not weird enough, I can't figure out the material of which the new ties being laid down are made. Maybe a little help from Valued Readers...



What are these ties made of? Metal? Some type of composite designed for damp climate? Plastic? They don't look like any concrete ties I've seen. Sure not wood!​


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2014)

Possibly an Allow of Aluminum and some other Metal? :unsure: Don't Look like Wood or Cement to Me either!

And Does Alice Get a Raise to Go With Her New Title??(I always Thought she was the Brains of the Team!  )


----------

